# Makita Compact vs: Bosch Colt



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Looking for comments on the differences, advantages and/or disadvantages of the Makita Compact router with plunge base and Bosch Colt, also with plunge base, I'm looking for a router to cut hinges mortises, do inlays and perhaps cut some mortises with though so far I've been cutting the mortises on the router table with good success. Comments will be appreciated.

Looks like the Makita is a lot more router than the Colt, I am just wondering if I need that much router or not. Price is not an issue, just wondering which one would be more pratical for me in light that my 890 PC in my table does very well, just don't want to disassemble the PC for the lift in order to use the plunge base for the things mentioned above.

Jerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, I think the smaller size of the Colt and the ability to use it with one hand are more important than the higher HP of the Makita. Not much difference in the accessories offered.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Before making a decision, please watch this video.

Makita RT0700C Router Trimmer with Alan Holtham - YouTube


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Both can be held in one hand.

The only issue that would sway me one way or the other is if I already had a set of guide bushings for the Bosch or Makita routers (and of course if they worked on the trim router).

Other than that, both look like winners.

I have the Makita, FWIW.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

harrysin said:


> Before making a decision, please watch this video.
> 
> Makita RT0700C Router Trimmer with Alan Holtham - YouTube


Harry, that video pretty much made made a RT0700 convert out of me(and some more research!) Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

harrysin said:


> Before making a decision, please watch this video.
> 
> Makita RT0700C Router Trimmer with Alan Holtham - YouTube


H

Harry, 
I have already looked at the video and it why I started thinking about buying it instead of the Bosch. Sure is an impressive looking router. I take it from others threads and posts that you are a Makita advocate and I think that I see why. I'm l eaning that way, but Mike has a good point too. about the Bosch.

I'm still in a quandary, but am leaning toward the Makita. Thanks for the response and your indput on the matter. I'm not in a hurry to buy in that it is still to warm during the day to spend any time in the shop.

I have become pretty familiar with using the PC rounter in the router table, but have never used a router that is not in a table, so using one free hand so to speak will be a brand new experience for me. 

A friend of mine let me barrow a book a couple of years ago and in it there was a section that talked about a shop in which the only tool was a router. The person with the shop did everything with only a router, I just can't imagine it, but who am I to know about such things. 

There was another section in the book about a man that was completely blind and he made beautiful furniture and had never seen any of his work. Again, beyond my understanding. I may have some vision issues, but my goodness I am thankful that I can see as well as I can and with just a little help with my magnifying devices, I get along just fine and enjoy woodworking to the fullest regardless of my lack of experience compared to so many members of the forum that have been at it for so long and those that seem to just come by it naturally.

Certainly this forum, should say the members of the torum have added greatly to my enjoyment of the subject. I've met some great folks and thank each of them for all of their input and willingness to be of help. 

The weather here in Texas is beginning to cool, it was only 91 degrees yesterday so it won't be long until it will be cool enough to get back into the shop during the day for another season.

I am looking forward to learning about doweling, doing some simple inlays and using the hand held router. It's been four year now since I first bought a simple chop saw to attempt to make some picture frames for my interest in photography. The elure of woodworking quickly replaced my interest in photography, it has been a great four years and I'm looking forward to several more. 

The forecast for today is for a cool 88 degrees, lookin better everyday now.

Jerry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jerry, if table routing is the only kind that you've done, then you are in for some BIG surprises once you grasp the fundamentals of plunge routing. It will open up an exciting new world for you. As I've often said, a router table is useful and I wouldn't like to be without one, however, most operations can and should be done with a hand held PLUNGE router. Purely going from memory, I recall that after completing my first major routing project many years ago I remarked that it was as good as having sex!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

harrysin said:


> <snip>I remarked that it was as good as having sex!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's what plunging is all about anyway :lol:


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

harrysin said:


> Jerry, if table routing is the only kind that you've done, then you are in for some BIG surprises once you grasp the fundamentals of plunge routing. It will open up an exciting new world for you. As I've often said, a router table is useful and I wouldn't like to be without one, however, most operations can and should be done with a hand held PLUNGE router. Purely going from memory, I recall that after completing my first major routing project many years ago I remarked that it was as good as having sex!!!!!!!!!!!!



Harry,
Now your REALLY have my attention, just can't wait to try it, hope I'm not disappointed, but bet I will not be. umm ummm ummm.

Jerry


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, great video on the Makita. I have 2 Bosch 1617s, on in the table, the other free hand. I can see this Makita would be easier to handle for some kinds of jobs. Some of my finger joints are going bad these days, and I really like the tilting feature, which could turn some straight bits into even more versatile tools. Wish it took half inch shafts though. Time to start saving again.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, the Colt offers the same accessories and will use your quick release adapter for guide bushings. There is also a sub base plate that accepts PC style guide bushings.

Regardless of which you choose they are a nice addition.


----------



## Walnut09 (Jun 25, 2012)

Take a look at the DeWalt DWP611PK. Video: DEWALT DWP611PK Compact Router - Review - YouTube

Jimmy Dee


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've watched videos of all three trim routers under discussion. The DeWalt has more power than the other two but for a trim router I'm not convinced that this is necessary. The thing that I do like about it is the multi-step turret but I don't like the flimsy looking pillars nor the height adjustment. Overall I can't see myself ever buying this model.
The Bosch, now that's a more appealing kit that I probably could live with however, the Makita kit, apart from the outdated three step turret it shrieks of quality, features and precision to the point that today I have inquired if it is available here, I thought that it was because Makita Australia drew my attention to it.


----------

